# Paraphysa parvula



## Hedorah99 (May 30, 2006)

Just saw an importer from Chile list these. Anyone know anything about them (if they are in the hobby, care, etc). They looked pretty cool so I figured I would try and learn something about them.


----------



## David_F (May 31, 2006)

Check out this thread.


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 31, 2006)

I saw that one but it really was more of a debate over what it was. Its a pretty spider though. I'll re read it and see if I missed something.


----------



## GoTerps (May 31, 2006)

> Just saw an importer from Chile list these. Anyone know anything about them (if they are in the hobby, care, etc). They looked pretty cool so I figured I would try and learn something about them.


I've seen photos from who I believe is that same individual in the past... selling the SAME species (in different points of the molt cycle or maturity) as 3 or 4 different things.  

The species I'm breeding that David linked to above... may possibly be _P. parvula_, but it's being mainly sold as _Euathlus truculentus_ and  _Euathlus sp._ right now from I have seen.  Seems the WC adults are having a tendency to be listed as _E. truculentus_, while the slings (from Czech Rep. breeding) sold as _Euathlus sp._ "one of the colors here".

Eric


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 31, 2006)

Ah, thanx. From what I have read this species is in kinda a grey area of identification. How did the breeding go Eric? Thanx for the info


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (May 31, 2006)

Just made a post to the thread linked from this...
If You ask for P. parvula, Hedorah99, it is exactly this species You mean, but does it really true identificated or not, should be possible to ID after male examination, so hope, Eric will be able to tell us a truth in some near future...


----------



## Sceptic (May 7, 2007)

Hi, I want to ask, if you have any spermathecae photo of Paraphysa parvula? I want to compare this specie with E. truculentus and E. vulpinus spermathecae.


----------



## Hasek (Nov 2, 2007)

This female was sold as E. truculentus


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi!

Here You can find the spermo drawing from the description paper of E. truculentus: http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/files/images/spermatheca_3.jpg

Can You post the pic of the actual tarantula after the molt?


----------



## Rain_Flower (Nov 3, 2007)

Temporary thread jacking: M.F.Bagaturov... How come you capitalize the word "you"? :? 

Anywho, the T's in the other thread that was linked, are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 3, 2007)

In russian language if You respect the opponent or You don't know person You talking or the person You talking is older than You, You used to call him "You", but You can tell them "you" as well all of them if You knew the person very well or he's Your fellow or something else, You can also tell anyone just "you" - it's just a matter of Your good breeding.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 3, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> In russian language if You respect the opponent or You don't know person You talking or the person You talking is older than You, You used to call him "You", but You can tell them "you" as well all of them if You knew the person very well or he's Your fellow or something else, You can also tell anyone just "you" - it's just a matter of Your good breeding.


same in spanish


----------



## Rain_Flower (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, I see. Well I learned something new then


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 4, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> same in spanish


Yeah if it's someone you don't know too well, you would refer to them as "usted", but if it's someone you're more familiar with, it's "tu".  I think there's supposed to be an accent over the "u" but my computer doesn't do those (or I just don't know how).


----------



## Hasek (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply. Here is the pic of the spider.



















My guess is Paraphysa parvula.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 5, 2007)

O.k., that's exactly the representative of the genus Paraphysa and not the Euathlus, that's also supported by the spermathecae shape posted above.
But to tell the exact ID of this Paraphysa I think is possible only by the close inspecion by the people, who have the taxo knowledge in this group.


----------

